# Help removing avast



## Jamilwi (Apr 30, 2019)

When my avast recently updated it's now stuck saying well this is embarrassing we've run into a problem and need to restart your antivirus so I select reset an it resets computer but nothing changes. There are multiple people with this problem avast released a download to fix this it does not work for me, so I tried to uninstall avast an it says uninstalled but when I restart computer it's there when you go to unistall there also a update or repair option neither worked, I tried running safe mode but when I restart computer in safe that dosent work an avast is still there its almost like after I reset I'm running a recovery to when avast updated. How do I fix this an get rid of avast please help.....?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I know you say you have uninstalled it. However if that was uninstall from the AVAST program itself or from Windows Settings uninstall, that does not always work with AVAST or indeed many anti virus programs

Use the AVAST
https://support.avast.com/en-eu/article/Uninstall-Antivirus-Utility
uninstall program
Download it from the link and run it, you will automatically be prompted to click to run the program in safe mode.

Then when it has completed, shut down the computer which if it is windows 10 requires a complete shut down and not only the usual windows 10 hybrid sleep.
TO make the complete shutdown
follow this procedure
FULL shutdown on 10
Step 1: Open Start menu, select *Power* button.

Step 2: Press and hold the *Shift* key on keyboard, while clicking on *Shut down*, and then release the *Shift key *


----------



## Jamilwi (Apr 30, 2019)

I did that it did not work when I restart it to go in safe mode it does not go in safe mode an avast is still there.....


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In that case follow the instructions on the link, manually restart in Safe Mode and then right click the download of the Avast Clear and click run as admin
as per on the link and as my screenshot








To start in Safe Mode on windows 10
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12376/windows-10-start-your-pc-in-safe-mode


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Having seen my last reply your response would be appreciated


----------



## DerekVIP101 (May 2, 2019)

you can also use ccleaner.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do not use CCleaner for this purpose use the utility designed by Avast for the uninstall if their product


----------

